# Telephone numbers



## tvdxer

How are full telephone numbers written in your country?

In the United States, the most common way to write a phone number is to use three dashes:

218-555-1212

Where 218 is the area code for Northern Minnesota (which must be dialed from areas outside the vicinity of the phone number's location), and 555-1212 is the phone number (in this case, the information number... it is also a "generic"  phone number often used on TV, movies, etc. for fictional phone numbers).  At times full numbers such as the above are prefixed by a 1-.  "1" is the country calling code for the U.S., Canada, and most Carribean islands.  

The way I've become accustomed to using, how I don't know, is this:

218.555.1212

I've noticed using decimals between numbers is quite common in Europe, but also used here sometimes.

How is it done in your country?


----------



## CrazyArcher

Hehe, using periods instead of dashes in a phone number makes it resemble an IP address 

In Israel, phones are written as, for instance, 08-8671234, where the first 2 digits (going from 02 to 09) are area code and aren't necessary for calls inside the same area, and the rest are the phone number itself. The later 7 digits rarely have a dash inside, with an exception of ones made easily remembered, like "888-33-22". If the call is made from a cellphone, the area code is obligatory, In the past there was a trend to omit the area code in ads and such since it wasn't dialed anyway, but it has been abandoned since people use cellphones to make most of their calls.
Cellular phones' numbers have 3-digit prefix indicating one of the 3 service providers, and a 7-digited internal number. About 2 years ago the internal numbers were 6-digited, so sometimes it's still written "0528-899316" instead of the more correct "052-8899316", since "8899316" was the old internal number.

In Russia phone numbers are almost always written with dashes, like "473-75-12", or "48-45-10" (depending in the size of the city), and are pronounced as "fourty eight - fourty five - ten", and not digit-by-digit. Can't tell anything about the cellular numbers there.


----------



## DearPrudence

CrazyArcher said:


> In Russia phone numbers are almost always written with dashes, like "473-75-12", or "48-45-10" (depending in the size of the city), and are pronounced as "fourty eight - fourty five - ten", and not digit-by-digit. Can't tell anything about the cellular numbers there.


Same in *France*.
Phone numbers are written with pairs of digits:
*02.33.36.60.89 *(hopefully it doesn't correspond to anyone)
The first pair corresponding to the area (I think there are 5 in total: 01 ; 02 ; 03 ; 04 ; 05. You have to dial them all the time, even for local calls).
I think it's more usual with full stops/periods, but I guess a space would be OK too.
So, it's pronounced:
*"oh two ; thirty-three ; thirty-six ..."*

And all mobile phone numbers begins with 06.
And very expensive/commercial numbers with *08 *or *0800* (only case when we say "oh eight hundred", as far as I know)
Oh, actually it makes me think that now there are other paying services for which phone numbers are read three digit by three digit.
(sorry I don't manage to express myself tonight  Je voulais parler notamment des renseignements téléphoniques).
And important numbers as the ambulance (SAMU I mean) (15), the police (17), firemen (18) have only 2 digits.

And I'll add calls from outside France +33 minus initial 0
*+33.2.33.36.60.89*


----------



## sinamon

In the UK, for a normal landline number we usually just put the local dialling code (4 o 5 digits) then a space, then the phone number (usually six digits).

So a typical landline number would be written as: 0191 123456

Or a mobile number (which always starts with 07): 07715 123456

A freephone, local, national or premium rate number (for businesses, services, stupid TV phone-in programs, etc) would usually be put into three or four parts, to make it easier to remember for the customer/client/viewer, e.g:

0845 444 555 or 0800 20 20 20

If you are phoning the UK from abroad then you have to take out the initial "0" of the local dialling code after the international dialling code, in this case I have often seen the number written all as one, e.g: +44171123456

Can't think of anything else to add (probably someone else will) but we never use decimal points between the numbers here.


----------



## Musical Chairs

Sometimes they have toll free 1-800 numbers that go like 1-800-SAVE-A-PET, and the letters correspond to numbers. (ABC is 1, DEF is 2, etc.) These are usually to organizations/businesses/hotlines/services.

Some people even refer to the place they're from by their area code (first three numbers of their number).


----------



## tvdxer

Musical Chairs said:


> Sometimes they have toll free 1-800 numbers that go like 1-800-SAVE-A-PET, and the letters correspond to numbers. (ABC is 1, DEF is 2, etc.) These are usually to organizations/businesses/hotlines/services.
> 
> Some people even refer to the place they're from by their area code (first three numbers of their number).



It's funny that you mention that.  It's become quite common in recent years for younger people (especially "ghetto" youth or at least those imitating them) to say things like "I'm reppin' the 218", etc.


----------



## jonquiliser

tvdxer said:


> It's funny that you mention that.  It's become quite common in recent years for younger people (especially "ghetto" youth or at least those imitating them) to say things like "I'm reppin' the 218", etc.



If I've not been malinformed, I think for a while there was something similar in Sweden, but only (or mainly?) regarding one area. So people from around the capital area would be called, sometimes with a little contempt, nollåttor (08 is the area code). Don't know if they still are called like that.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Belgium*:
It depends a bit on the area code and the number of digits behind it, and on the situation. Most common practice is this:
- 03/215.16.30 
- 014/22.16.25 

03 and 014 are the area codes and are separated form the actual number by a slash. We (often) use 'points' between the other numbers (*.* doesn't indicate decimals, we use *,* for that , sometimes just a space (014/22 16 25).

However, the 'official standards' in Belgium (to be used in governmental, official and bussiness correspondence, the so-called BIN-normen, BIN-standards) require a different notation: 
03 215 16 30 and  014 22 16 25.

The same goes for cell phone numbers: 0485/22.13.31. But if one can make two similar (or parallel) pairs of three digits, as in the example, then people would often write (and say) 0485/221.331.
The 'official' notation remains 0485 22 13 31 throughout.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Teafrog

sinamon said:


> In the UK, for a normal landline number we usually just put the local dialling code (4 o 5 digits) then a space, then the phone number (usually six digits).
> 
> So a typical landline number would be written as: 0191 123456
> 
> Or a mobile number (which always starts with 07): 07715 123456
> 
> A freephone, local, national or premium rate number (for businesses, services, stupid TV phone-in programs, etc) would usually be put into three or four parts, to make it easier to remember for the customer/client/viewer, e.g:
> 
> 0845 444 555 or 0800 20 20 20
> 
> If you are phoning the UK from abroad then you have to take out the initial "0" of the local dialling code after the international dialling code, in this case I have often seen the number written all as one, e.g: +44171123456
> 
> Can't think of anything else to add (probably someone else will) but we never use decimal points between the numbers here.


 
That's correct, however for London, the area code is just 3 digits (020) followed by 8 digits > 020 1234 5678
Phoning from the London area, only the last 8 numbers would be used.
Giving the same number for international 'consumption' would be: +44 (0)20 1234 5678
People would know to drop the '0' if phoning from outside the UK, add it if phoning from within, and just use the last 8 digits if phoning from within the (London) 020 area. If you goof up and use the full +44… within the London area, it would still work; it would take must longer to dial, but wouldn't be charge any extra 
It goes for any other numbers given in Sinamon's post


----------



## Brioche

In Australia, we have only four area codes 02, 03, 07, 08, but our telephone numbers are all 8 digits. They are usually written in two groups of four.

Mobile numbers here are 10 digits, and start with 04

So landline number are given as (08) 8209 2900 or 08-8209 2900.

As in the UK, if you ring Australia from elsewhere, you drop the initial 0 when dialling from outside the country.

On letterhead you'll see 
(08) 8209 2900 national
+61-8-8209 2900 international.

We also have numbers in the form of 1800 SCHOOL = 1800 724 665


----------



## ireney

In Greece international code would be in parenthesis (if present) , the area code separated either by space or a dash, and the rest of the number all together or separated by space or rarely a dash  a bit like that (0030) 210 34 34 344.

I must say that with most of the above styles I would recognise tellephone numbers as, well, telephone numbers. Not the ones containing what for "some" is a decimal point and for others a dot/full stop (we use the sign of comma to denote a decimal point) would probably leave me confused till someone explained what it is.


----------



## Teafrog

If I'm not mistaken, the approved 'method' for European (and worldwide, as I've seen the same on some business cards from abroad?) would be, imo:

+    Being the accepted international code for whichever country you are dialling from
XX   (where XX is the country code)
(0)YYY    (or whatever number of digits - YYY is the area code, )
1234 5678    (or whatever number of digits - individual number)

So in Ireney's case, above: +30 (0)210 34 34 344
Is that correct, or is it only a North European practice?


----------



## ireney

Don't ask me about the extra zero, I don't remember  As for the plus sign well yes, it is widely used but the double O is used as often as not


----------



## roviola

usually in Italy the area code is of two, three or four numbers.
for example we write:
06.99999999 to call in Rome, where the area code is 06
02.99999999 in Milan, where the area code is 02
081.9999999 in Naples, where the area code is 081
( i have used all 9 to make an exemple)

if you doesn't call from Italy, you have to write 
+39 and then the number!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

For international phone calls, please dial 52 (888) 888-1234.
For national calls, please dial (888) 888-1234.
For local calls, please dial 888-1234.

Well that's for México.


----------



## Etcetera

In Russia, people usually use dashes to separate groups of numbers. For example, 8-812-123-45-67 (8 is the Russian code for intercity calls, 812 is the code for St Petersburg and the rest is a typical phone number).
But some people prefer to use commas or leave blank space between groups of numbers. I prefer the latter way.


----------



## Musical Chairs

tvdxer said:


> It's funny that you mention that.  It's become quite common in recent years for younger people (especially "ghetto" youth or at least those imitating them) to say things like "I'm reppin' the 218", etc.



Or things like "I'm going back to the 218 this weekend." And some weird people list area codes as their "hometown" on Facebook.


----------



## space2006

here in spain we write it this way:

983 578205

or

983 57 22 05

or

983-57-22-05 (i think this one is the least used)

In Madrid and Barcelona it's different because the area codes only have 2 numbers, and then 7 instead of 6, e. g.: 91 328 25 36


----------



## Kajjo

Teafrog said:


> So in Ireney's case, above: +30 (0)210 34 34 344
> Is that correct, or is it only a North European practice?


I don't know, but it surely is true for Germany as well. I believe, it is somewhat an international standard, because very many global companies write their phone numbers in this style.

In Germany, local phone numbers for German-only usage are written like 040 / 123 45 - 56 with 040 being the area code (city) and 123 45 being the individual number and -56 being the extension (if applicable).

Kajjo


----------



## Lupita-

In Argentina
Dial 54+011(capital federal code)+ 4(sometimes is 5) 123 5678=international phone calls
National calls,(011) 4123 5678
And local, dial 4123 5678
always is 4 or 5 before telephone number


----------



## Cecilio

space2006 said:


> In Madrid and Barcelona it's different because the area codes only have 2 numbers, and then 7 instead of 6, e. g.: 91 328 25 36



The same thing applies to Valencia (area code: 96). This is because these are the most highly populated provinces in Spain and they need more phone numbers.

Another thing: in the past, it was not necessary to dial the area code when you were phoning someone in your area. Therefore, it was very usual to write phone numbers without the area code. However, some years ago the system changed and now you must dial all nine numbres. But even today it is possible to find phone numbers written without the area code, especially in companies or shops which have not yet updated their data (advertising, paper bags, bill headings, etc.) to the new system


----------



## sinclair001

In Colombia for instance, numbers to be dialed start with 571 and then 7 further numbers.


----------



## tomandjerryfan

In Canada the numbers are the same as in the U.S.

777-1234: for dialling within the same area code.

+1 (705) 777-1234/1-705-777-1234: for dialling to another area code in the U.S. Canada or parts of the Caribbean.

I prefer to use hyphens.


----------



## SwissPete

Musical Chairs said:


> (ABC is 1, DEF is 2, etc.)


 
Small point: ABC is 2, DEF is 3, ...


----------



## Musical Chairs

oh yea

and uncommon letters like "q" and "z" don't follow the pattern


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

In China mainland, we use 86-021-12345678 or 021-12345678 x 123.

Where 86 is the country code, 021 is the area/city code, 12345678 is the number, 123 after 'x' is the extension.


----------



## ~ceLine~

In Turkey; the code is +90 (first of all you write it, for to can call a number which is in Turkey from other countries) then it, you write 10 numbers. 
For example: +90 539 (it changes to if the number is a mobile phone's or home phone's & then if it's a home phone's number you check the town) 1234567 (or some numbers like that) ..


----------

